# Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt are not against weapons in their home for security.



## RackMaster (Jun 3, 2008)

First off, I'd like to say that I'd hit Angenlina like a cop on a box of freshly baked doughnuts. 

Second, I need to show this to my wife; she has a "thing" for Angelina and doesn't like guns.  So this will be like a smack across the face.  lol 

This is really good news for gun use and ownership; having both Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt has role models that are willing to say good things about gun ownership, will hopefully reach the younger generations.



> *Angelina Jolie brings out the big guns                                   *
> 
> By KORIN MILLER
> DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER
> ...


 Just so the thread has more pics.


----------



## pardus (Jun 3, 2008)

I just blew my load...

Damn, I didn't think I could love her anymore...


----------



## Frisco (Jun 3, 2008)

God bless her parents.


----------



## Frisco (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, and uh .. N.. umm RA .. spokeswoman.. ... wait.. where was I?   


Seriously though add a gun to that bottom picture and stick ot on an NRA membership card, Hell make it a collectors series.. memberships would reach a record high :)


----------



## skeeter (Jun 5, 2008)

when u click on the top pic and u look through the pics the #2 pic the pistol had the slide locked in the back position? lol and the #5 pic is just a spear gun. That would suck!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jun 6, 2008)

You just gotta love it. Sexy woman with firearms!!!!!!!!!!

Used to own one of the ones she used in Tomb Raider, H&K USP Match .45acp

Sold it to fund my divorce fund.  Hmmmm, girls with guns = hot!!!!   Sell guns to fund divorce from whore = not fun.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jun 6, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> First off, I'd like to say that I'd hit Angenlina like a cop on a box of freshly baked doughnuts.
> 
> [/IMG]




Hay, we are eating healthy now. Or at least some of us:cool:


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Hay, we are eating healthy now. Or at least some of us:cool:



LOL, took one of you long enough to notice that.


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Hay, we are eating healthy now. Or at least some of us:cool:



Low fat donuts?


----------



## MsKitty (Jun 6, 2008)

Today is National Donut Day....who the heck came up with this?


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 6, 2008)

MsKitty said:


> Today is National Donut Day....who the heck came up with this?



Never heard of this?  Tsk tsk!





> National Doughnut Day
> 
> When : Always the first Friday in June
> 
> ...



http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/June/doughnutday.htm


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jun 6, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Low fat donuts?



The free ones are always have less calories. Right?:uhh:


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2008)

I know free beer does


----------



## nobodythank you (Jun 7, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Hay, we are eating healthy now. Or at least some of us:cool:


That's right!  Whataburger at 0400 is much healthier than Dunkin Kreme 

/no seriously alot of us are eating better...


----------



## AWP (Jun 7, 2008)

F-in' popo....y'all took a perfectly good opportunity to discuss boobs and guns and turned it into a discussion about food. Pvt. Leonard Lawrence approves.....

As for me, I worship brad Pitt's existence. Now, before any of you think I am overcome with "teh gay" (to borrow some modern slang) I give to you this:


> Relationships: Angelina Jolie, girlfriend (2005 to present) | Jennifer Aniston, ex-wife (1998 to 2005) | Gwyneth Paltrow, ex-girlfriend | (1995 to 1997, engaged) | Jitka Pohlodek, ex-girlfriend (1993 to 1995) | Juliette Lewis, ex-girlfriend (1990 to 1993) | Robin Givens, ex-girlfriend (1989) | Jill Schoelen, ex-girlfriend (1988)



Dude left Gwyneth Paltrow (probably a lot of baggage there, but I'm not looking at that) for Jennifer Freaking Anniston. When he was done beating on that like the fist of an angry god he set out to impregnate Angelina Jolie. Before all of that was verious models and actresses. I'm sure they all have baggage and some mental issues (Juliette Lewis, cough, cough), but at the end of the day he was in those guts and we weren't.

We should worship Brad.


----------



## nobodythank you (Jun 7, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> As for me, I worship brad Pitt's existence. Now, before any of you think I am overcome with "teh gay" (to borrow some modern slang) I give to you this:


While I agree with you in theory....

I couldn't resist to post this in your name....


----------

